# Felt slippers in Pitou-Charentes. Can anyone help please.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs Zeb is a felt maker (among other things!!) and has heard of a museum in the Charentes region which is devoted to their felt slipper and shoe making industry.

Like most ladies she has more than a passing interest in shoes ( :!: :!: :!: :!: ) and would like to visit the museum - but I can't find any mention of it on the internet.

_(There is an International Shoe Museum at Romans-sur-Isere, but that's miles away in the Rhone-Alps region, and not concerned with felt shoes anyway.)_

Does anyone with a better knowledge of Charentes know of such a museum please?

Thanks in advance . . . I think? (_Another boring 4 hours trolling round thousands of bloody shoes_!! 8O 8O )

Dave


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't think there is one in Angouleme itself but the following may help:

http://vacances-a-oleron.over-blog....charentes-appeles-charentaises--40349488.html

In the bottom lefthand corner it gives the Museums for people who make shoes. If you also translate the page with google translate it says that the original factory was about 10kms from Angouleme towards Limoges N141 brilliant road.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not shoes but have you been to the Museum of Printed Textiles in Mulhouse ?

Wonderful !

http://www.musee-impression.com/gb/default.html

You'll know about the Boot and Shoe museum in Northampton I'm sure - ?

HERE

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Shouldn't this be posted in the Chausson forum?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Felt slippers in Pitou-Charentes. Can anyone help please*



Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb is a felt maker (among other things!!) and has heard of a museum in the Charentes region which is devoted to their felt slipper and shoe making industry.
> 
> Like most ladies she has more than a passing interest in shoes ( :!: :!: :!: :!: ) and would like to visit the museum - but I can't find any mention of it on the internet.
> 
> ...


Yep Dave.
Gimmee an hour or two and a friend we have in the Charante knows of this slipper museum. She is coming back to me shortly.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody who has posted so far.

Ray - please thank your friend when your friend gets back to you.  

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Dave.
This has just been received. Hope it's of use as I haven't checked out the site.

Ray.

http://www.rondinaud.com/

This is the website for the "famous" Charentaise slippers and mules. I cannot see that they have a museum but they have had a factory for a long long time - as you will see from the website link above.

The factory is at La Rochefaucauld, which has a fabulous chateau that has a museum and exhibitions within it during the year.

That is all the info I have and I cannot think of any other "felt" place.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Ray and friend.  

Will have a good browse later on.

Have to unblock a few gutters now. Just had a downpour and there's water everywhere it shouldn't be!

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Have to unblock a few gutters now. Just had a downpour and there's water everywhere it shouldn't be! Dave


Oh I do know the feeling.
I used to be the only idiot in our road in UK who would get out of bed at night in the middle of a storm to climb a ladder with only a towel wrapped round me to unbung a downpipe.

I'm lucky now as French gutters do seem to be more capacious and can handle sudden downpours.... :lol:

Ray.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Called in our local Tourist Office in Chalais this afternoon to see if they had a brochure but to no avail, sorry. If we are in Angouleme next week will call in their tourist office, Angouleme is about 30 miles north of where we live but we go there quite often.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

randonneur said:


> Called in our local Tourist Office in Chalais this afternoon to see if they had a brochure but to no avail, sorry. If we are in Angouleme next week will call in their tourist office, Angouleme is about 30 miles north of where we live but we go there quite often.


That was very decent of you Rando - thanks very much. 

It's not a big problem of course, but if the Mem can be kept contented it makes for an easier life for me! :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I've found it . . . well, found one at least.

>> See here <<

Thanks to all who helped.

Dave


----------

